
A Car Dealers Won’t Sell: It’s Electric - jasonjei
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/01/science/electric-car-auto-dealers.html?smprod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share
======
mtgx
This is another classic "innovator's dilemma" case, where the "customers" of
the incumbents (in this case the dealers) want nothing to do with the
disruptive products and then they go to their suppliers (the car makers) and
tell them nobody wants EVs. Then the car makers take that as "feedback from
the market", and don't try to invest too much in them. All the while, the
actual disruptor starts thriving in the market, to the incumbents' shock.

